# Έφυγε ο Richard Wright



## curry (Sep 16, 2008)

Πρόωρα, πήγε να βρει τον (επίσης πρόωρα χαμένο) Barrett. Μάλλον ήδη θα ετοιμάζουν ένα great gig in the sky... Eδώ μια σύντομη ανασκόπηση στη ζωή του Wright και την πορεία των Pink Floyd από το BBC. 
Καλό ταξίδι, Richard...


----------



## curry (Sep 16, 2008)

Και το κομμάτι


----------

